

The Ideal Length of Everything Online, Backed by Research - deerpig
http://blog.bufferapp.com/the-ideal-length-of-everything-online-according-to-science?utm_campaign=weekly_digest

======
deerpig
There is something really perverse about the assumptions behind this post. Is
success only a metric? It reminded me of the line in the Movie Amadeus, "My
dear young man, don't take it too hard. Your work is ingenious. It's quality
work. And there are simply too many notes, that's all. Just cut a few and it
will be perfect."

